

Why we don't sell ads [2012] - drcross
http://blog.whatsapp.com/index.php/2012/06/why-we-dont-sell-ads/

======
chetanahuja
Jan's a great guy. Brian's a great guy. The way whatsapp (the company) works
is a great counter-example to the conventional wisdom on how to run a consumer
technology company in the valley.

Hey Jan/Brian, just one request - can you please open up the whatsapp
messaging platform as an API with a simple charge-the-user with no-stored-
user-info model that nobody in the valley believes could work for a social
network. I'd become an even bigger fan of the company :-)

